

Post-mortem on the Skype outage - Uncle_Sam
http://blogs.skype.com/en/2010/12/cio_update.html

======
wccrawford
Skype just sent an email with the above link and a "credit voucher worth a
call of more than 30 minutes to a landline in some of our most popular
countries, such as USA, UK, Germany, China, Japan. Or spend it however you
like on Skype."

I redeemed it and it was $1.

Seriously? They expect me to think that that major disruption was only worth
$1 of my time?

I use Skype for language exchange and if I had paid for the same service
locally I'd have spent a lot more than $1.

I'd be less insulted if they had just apologized and given no money.

